# what did everyone ask for christmas?



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

I noticed that alot of people are out of the christmas spirit around these parts. Hope that isnt the case on the forum! So what did you guys ask for and whats your traditional customs around the holidays! Lets get a happy atmosphere going here, and merry christmas and a happy new year to everyone. Keep the soldiers in your thoughts as well, especially them.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I had a tailored list; mostly food & drink specialties from my gastronomically talented friends & family, & regional favourites from those who'd poison me with their own cooking (or, god forbid, attempts at distillation).

As I'm getting older, the children in my life (outside of my own, that is) are seeming to mean more to me this year than in years past -not that I didn't always love them, just that now I feel as though I appreciate them more than I have, so from them I'm asking for time to go skiing, or hiking, or to the amusement parks with my daughter & I when we go. I guess a lot of this also stems from not being so greedy with my daughter's time...it's OK if it's shared with others now, too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 72717


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I had a tailored list; mostly food & drink specialties from my gastronomically talented friends & family, & regional favourites from those who'd poison me with their own cooking (or, god forbid, attempts at distillation).
> As I'm getting older, the children in my life (outside of my own, that is) are seeming to mean more to me this year than in years past -not that I didn't always love them, just that now I feel as though I appreciate them more than I have, so from them I'm asking for time to go skiing, or hiking, or to the amusement parks with my daughter & I when we go. I guess a lot of this also stems from not being so greedy with my daughter's time...it's OK if it's shared with others now, too.


I enjoyed reading that, funny and nice. Family matters more then anything, and fortunately for you you seem to have a great one. Happy holidays TT


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

treefork said:


> images (4).jpg


you'll shoot yer eye out. But on a side note im pleased to inform you that im almost 99% sure that a special cs blowgun arrived in time for christmas. You've got a new soon to be blowgunner in training. Merry christmas and happy new year TF


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

slinger16 said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > I had a tailored list; mostly food & drink specialties from my gastronomically talented friends & family, & regional favourites from those who'd poison me with their own cooking (or, god forbid, attempts at distillation).
> ...


Same to you, bud 

I'm not a particularly religious fellow, but I do feel a great familial appreciation this time of year (despite advertiser's best efforts). All the best to you & yours, friend


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> slinger16 said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Thank you my friend


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

slinger16 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > images (4).jpg
> ...


Merry Christmas and keep us updated on the Blowgunning.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

treefork said:


> slinger16 said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Will do and thank you


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you all above. Slinger16, treefork and T Toast too.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well as a single old coot...I guess there is no so called wish list..so a nice Christmas Dinner I will make & call it good for another year

wishing you members with loved ones ..may you have a wonderful christmas & holiday season...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

reset said:


> Merry Christmas to you all above. Slinger16, treefork and T Toast too.


Thanks reset, hope you have a great christmas and an even greater new year!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> well as a single old coot...I guess there is no so called wish list..so a nice Christmas Dinner I will make & call it good for another year
> wishing you members with loved ones ..may you have a wonderful christmas & holiday season...~AKAOldmiser


Thanks old miser and have a merry christmas and happy new year. Dont worry about being single, im sure alot of the married fellas will assure you that women are crazy anyways haha. But all jokes aside youve got the slingshot forum, enjoy your holidays!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> images (4).jpg


You'll shoot your.... Well, you know


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> well as a single old coot...I guess there is no so called wish list..so a nice Christmas Dinner I will make & call it good for another year
> wishing you members with loved ones ..may you have a wonderful christmas & holiday season...~AKAOldmiser


Merry Christmas to you too, friend...if you lived closer, I'd have had you over for dinner (or at least dessert, as my girl is doing the cooking This year  )...


----------

